# كيفيه تصميم نظام chiller,pumping piping,airhandling unit



## تكييف (28 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم , 

كيف يمكن تصميم chiller,pumping ,piping,airhandlingولكم جزيل الشكر:81:


----------



## تقوى الله (28 مارس 2006)

*ترحيب بالاخ تكييف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخي الكريم تكييف ... 
مرحبا" بك في منتدانا العظيم ، وبالاخص قسمنا المميز التبريد والتكييف :12: :20: ، والحمد لله ان اسمك مناسب جدا" للمجال ، فيمكن لنا ان نعرفك عن بعد ، مرحبا" بك معنا اخي الكريم  ، نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان نكون عند حسن ظنك:81: ، وان نقوم بتلبية احتياجاتك ، وان تكون عضوا" فعالا" معنا في اقرب وقت ممكن باذن الله تعالي ، ويسعدنا ان نتعرف عليك في موضوعنا الجديد
نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!! .​ 
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## تقوى الله (28 مارس 2006)

*برجاء التوضيح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم ، برجاء توضيح المطلوب بالتحديد :81: ، اي هل تريد معرفة علي اساس يتم اختيار السعة المناسبة لهذه الوحدات  ، ام تريد معرفة طرق تصميمها الداخلي ومكونات كل منها :87: ، ام طرق توصيل الوحدات ، ام ماذا بالتحديد ، انتظر ردك ، كي يتسني لنا الرد المناسب علي استفساراتك باذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه .​ 
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## mohsen1744 (28 مارس 2006)

الخ الكريم أحب أن أنبه سيادتك ما المقصود من تصميم التشلر و وحدة مناولة الهواء
هل تريد أن تعرف خطوات التصميم تكون كتالى
1 من خلال حساب احد برامج الأحمال فقدج وجدت الحمل الكلى عندك
2 يتم بعد ذلك تصميم وحدة الطلمبات من خلال أبعد مسار بالدائرو وطبعا هى دائرة مغلقة مفهوم طبعا حسابها
3- يتم عمل اختيار للوحدات على أكثر من منتج من خلال الكتالوجات وفى كل كتالوج يشرح كيفية عمل إختيار للوحدة بإذن الله سوف أتى لك بشرح واف فى القريب العاجا إن شاء الله اكثر تفصيلا


----------



## hsfarid (21 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع شيق و يحتاج المزيد من التوضيح :61:


----------



## تكييف (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة

اشكركم على ردودكم ,ما أريده هو بعد استخدام احد البرامج لحساب الحمل وحصلت على حمل التكييف 
أريد بتفصيل ماهى الخطوات التى يمكن بها ان أكمل التصميم
وشكرا


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

لو يتكرم احد الاساتذة ويعطينا خطوات التصميم بعد حساب الاحمال وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## eslamenan (27 ديسمبر 2006)

...............................


----------



## mohps8 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

متـــــابع


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (7 يناير 2007)

ابوتركي 2006 قال:


> لو يتكرم احد الاساتذة ويعطينا خطوات التصميم بعد حساب الاحمال وله جزيل الشكر


 
نحن بالانتظار


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (1 أبريل 2007)

Up 

Pleaz We Need More Explain


----------



## ahmad_ang50 (19 أبريل 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>> للرفع


----------



## hanyafia (21 أبريل 2007)

اخى الكريم اليك الخطوات التالية 
حساب جميع الاحمال للمبنى
تقسيم المبنى الى مناطق 
حساب كمية الهواء لكل منطقة
اخيار Ahu المناسبة لكل منطقة او اختيار Fcu المناسبة حسب المساحة وكمية الهواء
بعد ذلك تحسب كمية المياة المطلوبة لكل دائرة على حدة 
وتحسب اقطار المواسير من خلال كمية المياة 
وتحسب عدد وقدرة الطلمبات المطلوبة للنظام 
هذة خطوات مبسطة لنظام التشلير


----------



## hamaj_1968 (21 أبريل 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

لو يتكرم احد الاساتذة ويعطينا خطوات التصميم بعد حساب الاحمال وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد2002 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكورا على هذا الطلب لأنى كنت سوف أقوم بطلبه ورجاء من الأخوه الزملاء سرعه الرد أو أعطاء بيانات تخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## العلم حياة (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني المهندسين
بعد حساب احمال التبريد يتم تقسيم المبنى الى عدة مناطق (طبعا على مخطط المبنى) وكل منطقة سوف تغذى بالهواء البارد من خلال دافعة هواء يتم تحديد مكان الدافعات بشكل لا يشوه المنظر المعماري للبناية ثم يتم جمع احمال المنطقة الواحدة لاستخراج الحمل الذي سيزال بواسطة دافعة الهواء الان صار عندنا عدد من الدافعات في المبنى مجموع الاحمال الذي ستزيله هذه الدافعات يساوي حمل البناية الكلي الذي تم حسابه مسبقا
يتبع
م.محسن


----------



## العلم حياة (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الان بعد تحديد حمل كل دافعة سنذهب الى جداول الشركات المصنعة للدافعات لملاحظة ابعاد الدافعة الذي على اساسه سنحدد حجم غرفة الدافعة.
أن المعروف في الدفعات ان كويل الدافعة يعتبر هو القلب بينما مروحة الدفع تعتبر الرئتان وهذه اهم ما في دافعة الهواء
الان كيف نحسب حجم الكويل من ناحية الابعاد وعدد الانابيب وعدد الصفوف فهذا الموضوع تصميمي سوف ارفع الملف الخاص به ان شاء الله كذلك موضوع المراوح والفلاتر والاجزاء الاخرى من انابيب وعوازل واجهزة سيطرة لكن دعوني اكتب الخطوط العريضة للتصميم.
بعد ان حددنا مكان الدافعات سوف نعمل سكيج بسيط على المخطط نرسم فيه مجاري الهواء (الدكتات) طبعا يجب ان نسلك اسهل طريق لمجاري التجهيز والراجع
كذلك رسم مخطط بسيط لانابيب الماء الرئيسية التجهيز والراجع (التي هي خارج الغرفة ابتداءا من غرفة المكائن)
يتبع


----------



## العلم حياة (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
قبل ان نذهب الى مصنّع الدافعات يجب ان نزوده بعدة معلومات تساعده على تصنيع الدافعة 
نحن حسبنا حمل التبريد الذي ستزيله الدافعة ومنه نستخرج معدل تدفق الماء
Q=m*cp*(t1-t2)
Q معلوم
فرق درجات الحرارة هو نفسه فرق درجات حرارة دخول وخروج الماء للشيلر وعادة يساوي 6C
cp=4.2kj/kg.k الحرارة النوعية للماء
اذا هنا سنستخرج معدل تدفق الماء الداخل للكويل
وكذلك حددنا للمصنع درجة حرارة دخول وخروج الماء
بقي ان نحدد درجة حراره دخول وخروج الهواء ومعدل تدفق الهواء
هنا نذهب الى السايكرونومترك شارت ونحدد عليه ظروف الهواء الخارجية (درجة حرارة البصلة الجافة والرطوبة النسبية) وهي نقطة o ثم نستخرج قيمة معامل الحرارة المحسوسة SHR
SHR=Qs/Qs+Ql ونرسم خط في المنقلة المرفقة مع الشارت ثم نرسم خط يوزي هذا الخط مبتدئا من نقطة o ممتدا الى خط التشبع وتقاطع هذا الخط مع الرطوبة النسبية 90% سيحدد نقطة S والتي هي نقطة تجهيز الهواء بعد كويل الدافعة ونستخرج خواص الهواء عند هذه النقطة S (اي هنا عرفنا درجة الحرارة بعد الكويل) 
ثم نحدد نقطة ظروف الهواء المطلوب داخل الغرفة او المنطقة المراد تكييفها مثلا (25C & 50RH% ) 
بعدها سنستخرج معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب والذي ستجهزه الدافعة
Qs=m*cp*(Tr-Ts
او من العلاقة
V=Qs/1.22 (Tr-Ts
Ts= درجة حرارة تجهيز الهواء للمنطقة (والتي هي درجة الحرارة بعد الكويل)
Tr= درجة حرارة الغرفة
Qs= كمية الحرارة المحسوسة
بالنسبة لدرجة حرارة دخول الهواءTo هنا ستعتمد على نوع الهواء الخارج من الدافعة فاذا كان هنالك خلط للهواء الداخل للدافعة مع الهواء الراجع فهنا يجب ان نحسبها 
اذا هنا صار معلوما كل من
1-درجة حرارة دخول وخروج الماء
2-درجة حرارة دخول وخروج الهواء
3-معدل تدفق الماء 
4-معدل تدفق الهواء
يتبع


----------



## Bu Ahmed (1 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية
وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## العلم حياة (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الان سيبدا مصنّع الدافعة بتحديد مساحة الوجه للكويل (العرض والارتفاع) حسب الجداول الخاصة بالمصنع ثم حساب عدد الانابيب وعدد الصفوف وقطر الهدر وسرعة دخول الماء الى اخره
اما بالنسبة لتصميم مروحة الدافعة فهنا يحتاج المصنّع ان تقدم له معدل تدفق الهواء والضغط
لقد حددنا التدفق سابقا والان نحتاج الضغط ولايجاد الضغط يجب ان نصمم الدكتات.
يتبع


----------



## العلم حياة (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
تصميم الدكتات
بعد أن استخرجنا سابقا معدل تدفق الهواء لكل دافعة وكذلك رسمنا سكيج للدكتات على مخطط المبنى الان سنستخرج اقطار الدكتات كيف؟
نذهب الى مخطط (تدفق الهواء-خسائر الضغط) طبعا مثل ما نعرف هنالك ثلاث طرق لتصميم الدكتات والطريقة الاكثر شيوعا هي طريقة ثبوت هبوط الضغط ونختار فيها هبوط ضغط 1 Pa/m ونقاطعه مع التدفق فنحصل من المخطط على قطر الدكت وسرعة الهواء هذا طبعا قطر الدكت الرئيسي الخارج من الدافعة.
اما بالنسبة للتفرعات فنستخدم نفس القانون V=Qs/1.22(Tr-Ts) ولكن هنا الحرارة المحسوسة ستختلف.
يتبع


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (1 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

بعد حساب الأحمال الحرارية و كمية الهواء اللازم لكل حيز بالمشروع يتم تقرير النظام المستخدم :
ففى حالة استخدام وحدات مناولة هواء :
* يتم تقسيم المناطق (zones) و هذه الخطوة مهمة و تتطلب معرفة طبيعة عمل المكان (مثلا يجب الا اضع عيادات خارجية مثلاً مع غرف مبيت المرضى على وحدة مناولة واحدة) و تسمى عملية الــ zoning و بعد ذلك اختيار اماكن الوحدات و عمل دكت الصاج. و رسمه و عمل مقاس مواسير الماء.

*فى حالة استخدام fan coil unit يتم وضع واحدة او اكثر فى المكان المراد تكييفه.


----------



## عاشق ميكانيكا (1 يوليو 2007)

لا تعليق. وضح يا اخى حتى نتمكن من مساعدتك


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الموضوع شيق ياريت المزيد من المعلومات وهيكون افضل كمان لو تم التثبيت بمثال كامل من الالف الى الياء للمقدرة على التطبيق ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير الجزاء جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## a_adel (5 يوليو 2007)

أفادك الله


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ونريد المزيد


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## عبد الله بدير (12 يوليو 2007)

حساب الاحمال


----------



## مدير الانتاج (5 سبتمبر 2007)

Appreciate if you can collect all this info in one file for useful followup.thanking your kind support.


----------



## bassem ezz (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مساء الخير يا جماعه انا باسم من مصر ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه نظام


----------



## نبيل خالد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العلم حياة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والتلخيص المفيد
ارجو منك استكمال هذا الشرح الجميل كما بدأته واعطاء مثال توضيحى لتنفيذ هذه الخطوات وسيكون موضوع متكامل باذن الله.


----------



## حسن عبد الصاحب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اذا ممكن نحتاج الى خطوات مفصلة لحسابات تصاميم الانابيب بعد حسابات الاحمال الحرارية


----------



## العلم حياة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

نبيل خالد قال:


> الاخ العلم حياة
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والتلخيص المفيد
> ارجو منك استكمال هذا الشرح الجميل كما بدأته واعطاء مثال توضيحى لتنفيذ هذه الخطوات وسيكون موضوع متكامل باذن الله.



اخي العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خيرا
صدقني كان بودي ان اطرح هذا الموضوع كاملا ومفصلا لكن الظروف القاهرة عندنا في بغداد هي التي منعتني من ذلك. أعدك أن شاء الله باقرب فرصة عمل سلسلة كاملة لهذا الموضوع. تقبل خالص تحياتي.
اخوك
م.محسن


----------



## محمد احمد الدسوقى (28 أبريل 2008)

كنت اطلب التكلم الالى فى التكييف المركزى


----------



## محمد احمد الدسوقى (28 أبريل 2008)

كنت اطلب معرفه انواع عمليات الترطيب


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (29 أبريل 2008)

*انا بحاجه الى المساعده ارجو افادتي باسرع وقت*

اخوتي الكرام انا لدي تصميم لمستشفى بنظام التشلر مع الفان كويلات ( ساخن بارد) ولكن النظام كالتالي 

1- يتم تمديد المواسير من التشلر الى الفان كويلات اتعمل في الصيف حيث توجد في كل غرفه فان كويل خاصه بها من صناعه شركه بترا للمكيفات وكل واحده لها دكت خاصبها في كل غرفه 

2- سوف يتم ربط بويلر ايضا عن طريق مواسير اخرى مع الفان كويلات ليعمل في الشتاء
3- يتم استخدام نظام ال( one piping system) حيث ان ماسور خارجه من البويلر واخرى من التشلر والثالثه مشتركه بين البويللا والتشلر حيث يتم ربطهم عن طريق محابس تفتح على ااتشلر في الصيف وتغلق على البويلر وفي الشتاء العكس صحيح 

والسوال هو على اي اساس اصمم المواسير على اساس التشلر ام البويلر؟ او على اساس الحمل الاعلى ؟ولو كان كذلك فايهما بالعاده يكون الاعلى حمل التبريد ام حمل التدفئه ؟ وكيف اصمم المواسير الخاصه في هذا النظام وشكرا"


----------



## محمدكريم (29 أبريل 2008)

ياريت الاستفاضه فى الموضوع


----------



## محمدكريم (15 مايو 2008)

ياريت باقى الخطوات الموضوع ده مهم جدا


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (15 مايو 2008)

الاخ العلم حياة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود والتلخيص المفيد
ارجو منك استكمال هذا الشرح الجميل كما بدأته واعطاء مثال توضيحى لتنفيذ هذه الخطوات وسيكون موضوع متكامل باذن الله.
أويد الأخ نبيل خالد في طلبة ولك جزبل الشكرأخ محسن


----------



## حسام محمد (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا المهندس حسام من سورية وأحب التكييف المركزي جدا
الرجاء المساعدة بإرسال مخطط لشقة سكنية مكيفة وذكر خطوات ومراحل العمل فيها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جواد كرم (16 مايو 2008)

موضوع جميل لو احد الاخوان يشرح التفاصيل الكامله مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مايو 2008)

نريد موضوع شامل فهذا الموضوع من المواضيع كبيرة الاهمية


----------



## حسين موسي (25 مايو 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوة العاملين بمكاتب الاستشاريين المساعدة الفعالة في هذا الموضوع شكرا


----------



## أحمد حباب (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو الافادة من هذا الموضوع لانه شيق زمفيد جدا@ وخصوصا اني سمعت انا التكييف باستخدام التشلرات رخيص جدا من ناحية استهلاك الكهرباء
سبحان اللهم اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير
:1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1: ::1::1:::1::1:

جزاكم الله خيرا وثبت على الحق خطاكم

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:::75::75:


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يونيو 2008)

ايه الجمال ده يا م.محسن شرح جميل والله
م.اسامة عمر


----------



## ahmed mohamed (23 يونيو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## ظفر فؤاد حسن (13 نوفمبر 2009)

we need more information about this subject?????????????????


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان يتيح المنتدي مساحة اكبر لان الموضوع كبير وانا ساختصره في التالي واذا طلبت المزيد حد د اسئلتك :
* من احد البرامج احسب الحمل الحراري بالطن تبريد
* اذا كانت درجة حرارة الماء المطلوبة 42د ف ، اضرب الطن تبريد في 2.4 لتحصل على معدل تدفق الماء المثلج الذي يحقق التغلب على هذا الحمل بالجالون/ دقيقة ، تم اضف 10% لما ستحتويه المواسير، و هي قيمة تقديرية 
* حدد قطر الماسورة الناقلة لهذا الكم من معدل التدفق كالآتي :
- قطر الماسورة بالبوصة يساوي الجذر التربيعي لمضروب 0.41 * معدل تدفق الماء بالجالون / د طقسوما على سرعة التدفق وهي حوالي 7قدم/ثا 
- حدد الوحدات التي ستخدم الغرف من حيث طاقة التبريد لكل منها و معدل تدفق الماء الازم لكل منها و بالتالي قطر ماسورة التغذية لكل منها مع مراعاة ان سرعة الماء في وحدات تداول الهواء تراوح بين 4و 6 قدم / ثا ، و تحدد من كتالوجات الشركة المنتجة 
- ارسم مخطط مبدئى لمسار الماء من اول التشلر مرورا بالمضخات الي ابعد نقطة توزيع و حدد قطر كل جزء من المسار وطوله و الملحقات به مثل التيهات والكيعان و المحابس ( الصمامات ) ، و لنسمها منظومة او شبكة توزيع الماء المثلج - ولاحظ أن ارتفاع الماسورة الام لا يدخل في حساباتنا 
الغرض من هذا المخطط حساب ضغط المضخة المطلوبة لتوصيل الماء المثلج الذي تم حسابه الى آخر وحدة مناولة هواء 

و لنا لقاء آخر علما بأن هذا موجز لما اوردته في كتابي المرجع العملى في اعمال التكيف المركزي تحت الإعداد للنشر 
وفقكم الله


----------



## husin hadi (19 يناير 2011)

تحية طيبة : لو سمحتم بدي أعرف هل يمكن وضع دافعات الهواء على السطح أرجو المساعدة علماً ان سعة الدافعات هي من 5000 الىcfm 20000 و الجلرات المستخدمة هي air cooled chiller 
مهندس حسين


----------



## zenoo (19 يناير 2011)

we are waitting for u


----------



## رنا نهاد (9 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ..لكن الموضوع لم يكتمل ارجو ممن بدأوا يكملوا الموضوع (رحم الله أمرءا عمل عملا فأتقنه)..خعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## nofal (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

